# How many days until



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If the dollar collapses and everything goes down the crapper and the grid goes down..
No information just confuse-shun and dark at night.
How many days will it take the street thugs to realize they should have been looting food and water instead of
big screen TVs and fancy tennis shoes?


----------



## troyp47000 (Nov 13, 2013)

4 days


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

The street thugs/gangs will get what they deserve. No food. The smarter ones will be looting the grocery stores first. Perfect example was the Katrina catastrophe. Then they'll be running around like sewer rats trying to find and steal food, but they'll stay in thier own area for a good while doing this. 
Leaving thier own area will put them out of thier comfort zone. The unknown. Some will eventually wander out to the rural area's. I don't think they'll be well recieved. This is just my opinion.


----------



## theprepperslife (Jul 13, 2014)

I think more like 1 to 2 days. Due to the fact that why loot TV's and other useless things, there will be no power so why steal useless items that can't be used and it will only take that long before they start getting hungry and dehydrated.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

it'll take the street gangs a while to realise they need food not big screen TV's, over here the normal non prepper has about 3-4 days worth of food in the house, once that is gone then maybe it will hit home, so I'm going to say 5-7 days for that reason.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

also keep in mind, these are low info understanding thugs. They will be working on the premise that this power outage thing is short term. They will pay little attention to it other than it is giving them the opportunity to go loot more useless stuff because the lights are out and the popo is elsewhere. I honestly don't know how long. The next thing that will delay them is they will be waiting for the gov't. to bail them out. The NG might start setting up water buffalo stations at the local FDs. Most thugs will stay put until the looted supplies run out and at that point then they will start leaving the comfort zone of a roof over their head. They will only do things when forced to do things, doubt they will be very proactive about moving forward. Also, emergency generators running local municipalities like water and sewage? Don't know. I think it will be a slow evolution spreading out from the population centers. Will cell phones still be working? Is this a regional event? Your best guess for a comparison is the market crash of the 20's. And safe guards are in place to prevent that from happening again. I always fear regional events over national sized.

Yes I would say Katrina is a classic case study for a warm weather crisis. Is there a cold weather classic case study? I would think that a cold weather scenario is really going to slow the thug element.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

Looting will start immediately, store shelves will be empty within a few hours.
civil unrest will begin that night, if martial law is possible, expect it to occur 
as soon or before the public finds out.

you won't need the news, cause systems will start failing and people will
immediately panic when they can't purchase anything.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

You guys are giving them to much credit. Most of the responses here say 1-2 days. They will still be sitting around wondering why Obumer has not helped them yet totally oblivious of what is actually happening and wondering when they will be able to use the new TV they just, erhum purchased.

Katrina, the grocery stores were not looted, Liquor stores were so I'd give it a week of getting drunk and eating pork rinds before they start looking for real food.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> Looting will start immediately, store shelves will be empty within a few hours.
> civil unrest will begin that night, if martial law is possible, expect it to occur
> as soon or before the public finds out.
> 
> ...


no, likely will not unfold like that. If you are talking complete failure of the entire country overnight, no. A gradual degredation over a period of weeks and months is more likely. We as a nation did not get to where we are now overnight, we won't be transformed back a few centuries overnight.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I remember a lull of a day or more after Katrina before the shtf in New Orleans. After that it was utter chaos. I will never forget seeing an obese man standing in water up to his waste yelling "Who gonna help me?". It was sad to see what happens when people don't have to work for themselves. After people were relocated to the Astrodome one woman actually said "The service is much better here". 

We created this monster America. Through big government and bureaucracy we have taken away their need to support themselves. There is no incentive to improve their lives. 

When people come after us, in the end, it is simply our chickens coming home to roost. And we allow it still.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I remember a lull of a day or more after Katrina before the shtf in New Orleans. After that it was utter chaos. I will never forget seeing an obese man standing in water up to his waste yelling "Who gonna help me?". It was sad to see what happens when people don't have to work for themselves. After people were relocated to the Astrodome one woman actually said "The service is much better here".
> 
> We created this monster America. Through big government and bureaucracy we have taken away their need to support themselves. There is no incentive to improve their lives.
> 
> When people come after us, in the end, it is simply our chickens coming home to roost. And we allow it still.


That's scary but your right. We did this it is our fault. As a people we let it get this far out of hand. 
Our four fathers even told us what to watch for and what not to do. But we just,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

I say bring it. Yes several of us good ones will die but the majority of the ones we are complaining about will be gone before it is over. And once it is over those we are complaining about that survive will have to do their share because I doubt there will be any more hand outs.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Days? I think the same day. Have we so quickly forgotten what happened when the ebt system went down last October?

Walmart shelves in Springhill, Mansfield, cleared in EBT glitch - KSLA News 12 Shreveport, Louisiana News Weather & Sports


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

In a blackout scenario - the looting will start as soon as the thieves figure out that the police are overwhelmed. It won't be grocery stores first but they will get hit shortly after the clothing and appliance stores are hit. Big cities are a cesspool just waiting for the right conditions to spill out onto the streets. how long will it take for the scum to figure out they don't have water or sewage service? probably a day - but it won't be important to them until they run out of their favorite drug. Most people will try to quietly wait for the city to fix the power outage and repair the water service - unless it happens in the winter. Without heat people will start to burn everything they can to stay warm - that will cause fires and the fires will only spread with no water or fuel to fight them. Even if the national guard is called in they only have a limited supply of the essentials too. When that runs out there will be complete degeneration to mob rule. 

Things will be slightly better in the rural areas because people will tend to work together and pool resources. In my area we will have food - at least until the storage facilities either run out or it goes bad. Wheat, fruit and veggies in storage will be handed out before it spoils and most folks around here do their own canning and preserves. Heat will be a big issue in the winter but most have secondary heat (wood stoves) so there will be less panic.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> If the dollar collapses and everything goes down the crapper and the grid goes down..
> No information just confuse-shun and dark at night.
> How many days will it take the street thugs to realize they should have been looting food and water instead of
> big screen TVs and fancy tennis shoes?


Hopefully long enough for me to either secure my home or sneak outa dodge... that choice is going to depend on my next move (coming up later this summer)


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

the other thought is that even a snowstorm makes bread and milk scarce... so the answer really depends on your definition of the word "looter."


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it depends on the region and how quickly the news spreads. 

A smart state government would have an alternative money in reserve and the legal foundations already laid for it's issue and control.

Should the need ever arise they could quickly move to issue or exchange state dollars for US dollars. 

Also by letting people know the system was in place and would be made available should the need arise might keep the lid from boiling off the pot.


----------



## jdaniel (Jul 20, 2014)

Some of the western US lost power for a day in 1996. Surprisingly little disruption occurred. I remember driving to work to assist in stabilizing things and the freeway was almost eerily devoid of traffic. A couple of more days would have likely brought out the looters, first for idiotic items like TVs and later for food. I have to say that the emergency responders were quick to work on maintaining water supplies.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> We created this monster America. Through big government and bureaucracy we have taken away their need to support themselves. There is no incentive to improve their lives.


No "WE" did not... The Democrats and their desire to get votes at all cost create the welfare rat monster.

I for one have lived my life serving others and being productive. So this WE you speak of is crap....My chicken can roost whenever they want and I will be ok with that...
The problem is that I know I will also have to clean up the mess that THEY (the liberal socialist low life buggers that think creating a welfare class is ok) create...

That is why I have cases of wheat and a grinder and lots of other canned food...and AMMO.....

SO dont be saying "WE" created this...I refuse to accept responsibility or credit for growing the welfare class in this country


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> No "WE" did not... The Democrats and their desire to get votes at all cost create the welfare rat monster.
> 
> SO dont be saying "WE" created this...I refuse to accept responsibility or credit for growing the welfare class in this country


Both political parties are at fault. Both are pandering for votes. Yes, the Democrats bear the majority of responsibility for starting this but the Republicans have down little to repeal or stop this madness.

Bush is the one that signed legislation that stated we would take care of children entering illegally into this country. Basically announcing amnesty for them. Once they become US citizens, the parents can come in easier because they are the parent of a US citizen. Both parties are guilty here.

There is one fact that has not been presented in the media. There are many adults coming with these children. Some of these adults are by themselves and still being allowed in. Watch the video's of the buses loading and unloading. You'll see them.

The American citizen bears some responsibility for voting in these idiots time and time again.

Personal responsibility used to be common place but now many have been conditioned to the fact that there is no more personal responsibility, at all.

It's not my fault I tripped on your doorstep. I'm not clumsy, your irresponsible for allow me to trip. I can and will sue. I will win!

What's in it for me? You'll give me free stuff if i vote for you?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Was In Yipsilanti When The Light Went Out For Five Days Back In The Early 2000,S. Nothing Happened Absolutely Nothing. So It Proves That You Need A Catalysis. Those People Are Use To Being Destitute.A Simple Power Outage Means Nothing. No Welfare Check That IS A Hole nother Thing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We left the large metro area in 1995. By the time the ghetto thugs loot the entire city and suburbs they won't have the gasoline to drive out here.
What no one has brought up so far is the drug pipeline being shut off. Not just the illegal street drugs, but the prescription drugs for mental illness too.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Remember a few months ago when they had that chemical spill in West Virginia, there were people fighting over bottled water the next day.

Charleston Chemical Spill Reinforces Importance of Storing Water - The Prepper Journal


----------

